# Check out the 2DS's Just 1 Screen!



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone took apart a 2DS and discovered it uses just 1 screen O.o









> New hardware means a few surefire things here on the internet. Someone will blend it.Someone will microwave it. And naturally, someone will take the hardware apart and dive into its guts. The 2DS is no exception!


 
Holy Crap O.o though does save costs I will say

Source Kotaku


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2013)

That's two screens coupled together into one component, mate - you can clearly see the division between the top and bottom one.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2013)

2 screens in 1 frame.

Good move ninty.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2013)

...I thought we knew this was one screen...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's two screens coupled together into one component, mate - you can clearly see the division between the top and bottom one.





DinohScene said:


> 2 screens in 1 frame.
> 
> Good move ninty.


Actually view the source article, you can see this division is removed to reveal what's indeed a single screen.

http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/193be4vl9jp9xjpg/ku-xlarge.jpg


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, if it's indeed a single screen, I'd like to see it powered then.


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 16, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2013)

_*Redacted after further study of the subject, it indeed is one physical screen with two logical screens displayed... well I'll be damned, what a waste.  *_


----------



## Another World (Oct 16, 2013)

this is really old news. i read about this at the end of august.

here is a much better photo: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-10-16-this-is-what-the-2ds-huge-single-lcd-screen-looks-like

-another world


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

only one thing isn't right..... is there a small digitalizer for the "lower" screen or is a large digitalizer for the whole screen(which will be stupid if you ask me)???

QUICK EDIT: to clarify what I'm trying to say, the digitalizer is the touch component of the screen, WHICH IS COMPLETELY INDEPENDENT OF THE SCREEN THAT DISPLAY IMAGES, so no go saying "is a single screen, can't you see it??"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought we already knew this from the reveal thread...

Whatever, still looks dumb as fuck and I refuse to touch one. Ever. Lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I thought we already knew this from the reveal thread...
> 
> Whatever, still looks dumb as fuck and I refuse to touch one. Ever. Lol


 
>Not meant or aimed for you
>Would have no interest in buying or using one anyways
>still complains


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2013)

It's the _DS_, Nintendo! You forgot to put a dual screen in the system named for its dual screens! Everything about this handheld is a damned lie!

brb preparing my frivolous lawsuit


----------



## Fat D (Oct 16, 2013)

2DS actually. So it should have two _pairs_ of screens. And the 3DS should have three.
Or if it just means "2D screen", I have a bunch of these systems. Neither run the games for this thing, though.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 17, 2013)

Still waiting for dat handheld with 3 dual screens, nintendo. Maket happen.!


----------



## Dork (Oct 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's the _DS_, Nintendo! You forgot to put a dual screen in the system named for its dual screens! Everything about this handheld is a damned lie!
> 
> brb preparing my frivolous lawsuit


 
This is almost as terrible when Rockstar completely betrayed their loyal customers when GTA Online didn't work for a whole DAY.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 17, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Whatever, still looks dumb as fuck and I refuse to touch one. Ever. Lol


just like you do with girls


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> just like you do with girls


 
HOHOHOHOHOHOHO


No.


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 17, 2013)

Introducing the Nintendo 1S!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sure someone will mod this into a Nintendo iPad


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Still waiting for dat handheld with* 3 dual screens*, nintendo. Maket happen.!


 
So... it would have 6 screens?


----------



## loco365 (Oct 17, 2013)

So in theory both screens are touch screens? o__O


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> So in theory both screens are touch screens? o__O


Basically,But the lower part has that resistive touch pad thingy that accually responds to you. The upper halve just there to say.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2013)

so it cant be called a "*Two dual screen*" anymore


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2013)

<looks over at my 3ds XL>
yeah think i'll stick to that


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2013)

ITT: People don't know what Dual means.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2013)

The DS is found to have 1 screen. Front page news.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> >Not meant or aimed for you
> >Would have no interest in buying or using one anyways
> >still complains


 
Someone with an opinion?!
Not on ShadowDerp's internet.

We ALL know the 2DS is retarded. Lets just all admit it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 17, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Someone with an opinion?!
> Not on ShadowDerp's internet.
> 
> We ALL know the 2DS is retarded. Lets just all admit it.


 
Not enough animu for little young Hells Malice.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's the _DS_, Nintendo! You forgot to put a dual screen in the system* named for its dual screens*! Everything about this handheld is a damned lie!


Technically, "DS" stands for "Developer's System".


----------



## KTurbo (Oct 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's the _DS_, Nintendo! You forgot to put a dual screen in the system named for its dual screens! Everything about this handheld is a damned lie!
> 
> brb preparing my frivolous lawsuit


 

I know it's a joke but does the DS acronym even mean anything anymore.

I mean, 3DS can be either

3-Dimensional Screen
or
3-Dual Screen


----------



## indask8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Will nintendo replace my 2DS if I have a dead pixel in the non viewable area of the screen?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2013)

indask8 said:


> Will Nintendo replace my 2DS if I have a dead pixel in the non viewable area of the screen?


 
no as it doesn't interfere with game-play


----------



## indask8 (Oct 17, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> no as it doesn't interfere with game-play


 
I know it was just sarcasm/troll.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2013)

indask8 said:


> I know it was just sarcasm/troll.


 
well n00bs do ask the most stupidest questions


----------



## kehkou (Oct 17, 2013)

Its a Wii U screen.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Its a Wii U screen.


 
no wii screens r bigger


----------



## kehkou (Oct 17, 2013)

Shadow#1 said:


> no wii screens r bigger


I know, there too long and too thin.


----------



## McHaggis (Oct 17, 2013)

Hardly a revelation.  This was known ages ago, before the 2DS was even released.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/08/nintendo_2ds_is_actually_made_with_just_one_screen


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 17, 2013)

People are joking about hardware hackers but some of them might actually use these screens for projects. The cost of the 2DS is pretty low so I would be interested in seeing what people do with these things.


----------



## kehkou (Oct 17, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> People are joking about hardware hackers but some of them might actually use these screens for projects. The cost of the 2DS is pretty low so I would be interested in seeing what people do with these things.


This. I can imagine when the 3(2)DS Homebrew goes public, a modder can, well, mod the shell and expose the screen to play fullscreen video.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2013)

Cheaper and I really don't mind, this thing is very cheap and actually tempting because of that. Well done Nintendo I say!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 17, 2013)

hmm still hoping an emulator for this thing... not that this is related to this news piece

does that mean the top screen is touch too?


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> does that mean the top screen is touch too?


No, the lower screen has a digitizer over it.


----------



## indask8 (Oct 17, 2013)

kehkou said:


> This. I can imagine when the 3(2)DS Homebrew goes public, a modder can, well, mod the shell and expose the screen to play fullscreen video.


 
Would be great to use a transparent front casing, and use the extra pixels like Philips does with their ambilight TVs


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> Technically, "DS" stands for "Developer's System".


 

It may be a lie, but it's comfortable and convenient, damn it! You and your cold facts can't take this from me.

And while we're on the subject, I seriously have to wonder what's going on with Nintendo? I mean, first the Wii U has one screen too many, now the 2DS has one too little. What's the deal? A factory mishap or something? Jeez, get your shit together, guys, you're losing it.


----------



## HawiiesLair (Oct 17, 2013)

Why Is The Upper Screen Is Not In Touchscreen mode Since It Is Whole Wide LCD?


----------



## ResleyZ (Oct 17, 2013)

harryen13 said:


> Why Is The Upper Screen Is Not In Touchscreen mode Since It Is Whole Wide LCD?


The bottom part has a Digitizer, which registers the input. That's why only the lower part is touchscreen


----------



## HawiiesLair (Oct 17, 2013)

ResleyZ said:


> The bottom part has a Digitizer, which registers the input. That's why only the lower part is touchscreen


 But That Big LCD of 2ds Is A Touchscreen? Or NOt?


----------



## ResleyZ (Oct 17, 2013)

harryen13 said:


> But That Big LCD of 2ds Is A Touchscreen? Or NOt?


Think of it this way, the screen is just one huge screen. The bottom part has a sticker on it, the sticker registers the touches. The upper part doesn't have that sticker, and thus can't register touches.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2013)

harryen13 said:


> But That Big LCD of 2ds Is A Touchscreen? Or NOt?


It's not, it's just a screen. When the casing is closed, the lower half is covered with a touch-sensitive transparent film that registers touch. Just like on the DS. It looks like this:


----------



## HawiiesLair (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok Ok! Im Just Bit Curious!


----------



## migles (Oct 17, 2013)

the real name should be nintendo 1DS  (1 dual screen)


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 17, 2013)

glad i saw a review on this. this system is made for kids. also if the kids are fat i don't think they can play it because they have chubby fingers or something.


----------

